# Parker The Chocolate Standard Poodle



## ParkerThePoodle (Jun 14, 2012)

This is my one year (and four months) chocolate standard poodle, Parker.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

That's a good lookin' dog!:act-up:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Parker is very very handsome!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Parker is gorgeous...umm, I mean, handsome!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

beautiful dog!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, Parker is a lean, mean, cuddling machine!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Really nice athletic shape, do you jog or do other sports with him?


----------



## ParkerThePoodle (Jun 14, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> Really nice athletic shape, do you jog or do other sports with him?


We do jog him about 3 times a week. He also is a relentless fetcher! He will retrieve balls, birds, frisbees, etc all day.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's a good looking poodle! Beautiful!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful brown colour! Parker is one handsome pup!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love his color and his haircut!!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Parker is a very pretty poodle boy, thanks for posting the picts of him.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------

